# Azureus Frogs Always in Water



## Frogged (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a pair of azureus, each 16 months old, that for the past couple of days they have been hanging out all day in their water bowl. It seems as if they are soaking, but both frogs are not eating and a little stressed. I always use spring water in their bowl and when misting, and I've had this pair for 8 months. Again, this behavior has just started and I'm worried they are sick. Any thoughts what this may be?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Could you post some pics of them for us? How are the viv temps?


----------



## Frogged (Sep 6, 2012)

Here are some pics. They have been in a room with a humidity ranging from 80-90% and 72 degrees F. My other frogs are doing exceptionally well, so I am puzzled why this pair is acting so strange. They are fed a main staple of FF, with crickets and springtails given once a week. The frogs are also supplemented with Repashy Calcium Plus.



















This pic is of the male in their tank before I moved them both to a quarantine container.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

My patricias love their water bowl. They sit in it until it dries up. But they are eating great.... so idk


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Spending alot of time in the water can be heat related or a sign they are sick, particularly if this is a new behavior. 

See here.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/84426-tinctorius-spending-lot-time-water-feature-2.html

I think you should have fecals run.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish I could tell you what I think happened to my frog, but I have no idea. I didn't do an autopsy or anything. All I know is she started hanging out in the water a lot then passed away about 2 weeks later. She was still eating and acting fine, besides the time spent in the water. 

Have fecals done asap if you can.


----------

